# 10 Minuten Marlin



## Trickyfisher (28. Juli 2010)

Ich stehe an der Rezeption unseres Hotels in Playa Blanca, Lanzarote, und blättere die Broschüren mit den Ausflügen durch, die man dort buchen kann.
Zielgerichtet greife ich die eine mit "Sport fishing" heraus und blättere mal darin herum. Angeboten werden Touren zum Big Game und zu Bottom fishing, auch der Preis würde passen, 85 bzw. 60 Euro pro Angler.
Ich trete in Verhandlung mit meiner "Regierung". Schau mal Schatz, da kann man angeln..., wenn ich schon mal da bin... "klar, mach nur". Das ging ja einfach.
Der nette Mann an der Rezeption ruft an und bucht mir eine Tour bei Aqua Ticket auf der "Katfish" für den Samstag, 24. Juli.
Ich bin realistisch, bei dieser Tour werden wohl 10 Touris aufs Boot gepackt werden, sollte dann beim Big Game wirklich ein Biss erfolgen, bekommt einer die Rute und die Anderen schauen zu, daher entscheide ich mich fürs Bottom fishing, da hat schließlich jeder eine Chance.
Samstag Morgen. Nach der Abholung vom Hotel werde ich zum Boot in Puerto Del Carmen gebracht, und wirklich, es sind ca, 10 Angler an Bord und noch ein paar Zuschauer.
Angesagt ist zuerst Trolling, danach Grundfischen und bei der Rückfahrt nochmal Trolling. Meine Erwartungen sind nicht besonders hoch, vieleicht mit Glück ein paar Bonitos beim Schleppen und ein paar Grundfische, auf jeden Fall ein schöner Tag am Wasser.
Die Besatzung ist sehr zuvorkommend, alles wird genau erklärt. Wir verlassen den Hafen und die Besatung bringt gleich dahinter die Schleppköder aus. Die Ruten sind etwas in die Jahre gekommen, machen aber einen soliden Eindruck, die Rollen sind vom feinsten, nur Shimano TLD 2 Speed und Tiagras.
Wir schleppen Lures mit 4x30lps Ruten direkt hinter dem Boot, 2x50lps etwas weiter dahinter und 2x80lps mit riesigen Marlin Lures an den Outriggern.
Kurz nachdem wir den Hafen verlassen haben, passieren wir ein Boot, von dem aus gerade ein großer Fisch gedrillt wird und der Bootsmann erzählt mir, dass sie erst gestern einen Marlin gefangen hätten, es wäre zur Zeit sehr gut.
Die Spannung steigt, da könnte doch vieleicht wirklich was ...?
Wir sind gerade mal eine halbe Stunde unterwegs als das undenkbare passiert. Die linke 80lps Rute bigt sich plötzlich bis ins Handteil und die Bremse der Tiagra röhrt auf wie eine Harley beim starten, an Bord bricht die Hölle los.
Der Käpten gibt Vollgas und die Bootsbesatzung holt in windeseile die anderen Ruten ein, weit drausen tobt ein Fisch an der Oberfläche, meterhoch spritzt das Wasser Ein Angler, ein kräftiger Engländer, bekommt eine art "Hose" angezogen mit 2 Gurten zum einhängen der Rolle, dazu einen Gimbal für die Rute. Dann nimmt der Bootsmann die Rute, von der noch immer in rasenden Tempo Schnur abgezogen wird, aus der Halterung und übergibt an den Kollegen.





Das Boot fährt nun rückwärts um Schnur zu gewinnen, der Angler beginnt zu pumpen. Nach ca. 15 min. ist der Kollege fix und fertig, der Nächste wartet bereits fertig gerüstet um zu übernehmen. So geht es weiter, länger als eine viertel Stunde hält keiner durch.
Schließlich bin ich an der Reihe. Ich bekomme die Rute in den Gimbal gesteckt, die Rolle wird angehängt und dann lässt der Bootsmann los. Sofort werde ich an dei Reeling gezogen, der Druck ist unbeschreiblich. Ich klammere mich an der Rute fest und versuche zu pumpen. Alleine das schwere 80lps Gerät hat schon ein ordentliches Gewicht und dann noch der Fisch am anderen Ende, ich komme bald ans Ende meiner Kräfte. Der Schweiß rinnt mir übers Gesicht, die Muskeln am linken Unterarm verkrampfen und alles schreit nach aufhören. Ich kann ein paar Meter Schnur gewinnen, dann gebe ich mich geschlagen.
Diesen Fisch bin ich einfach nicht gewachsen, schon gar nicht an dem Gerät. Nach vieleicht 10 min. bin ich froh, an den bereits wartenden Kollegen weitergeben zu können.
Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit, in der wirklich alle 10 Angler!! zu ihren Kampf mit den Marlin kamen, kommt der Fisch schließlich hoch.




Die Freude an Bord ist unbeschreiblich, alle schreien durcheinander, klopfen sich gegesetig auf die Schulter und schießen Fotos. Die Besatzung löste den Haken und beginnt, den Fisch zu reanimieren.




Doch leider, nach ca. einer halben Stunde Bemühungen, zeigt sich, das sich der Fisch nicht mehr erholen wird, der Marlin wird gegafft und an Bord geholt, zur Freude kommt etwas Trauer um den schönen Fisch, jeder hätte ihn gerne wegschwimmen gesehen.




Das Grundfischen ist dann wenig spektakulär, 2 kleine irgentwas Barsche kommen an Bord, sonst nichts.
Auf den Rückweg wird wieder geschleppt und wenige hundert Meter vor den Hafen geschieht das Unglaubliche nochmal. Wieder biegt sich die 80lps Rute, die Tiagra röhrt auf, doch dieser Fisch geht verloren, noch bevor die anderen Ruten eingeholt sind.
Zusammenfassend kann ich sagen, dass das eines der tollsten Erlebnisse meiner bisherigen Anglerlaufbahn war, ich konnte zwar schon einige Erfahrungen beim light Tackle Big Game mit Wahoos, Königsmakrelen, Bonitos und Co. sammeln, aber dieser Marlin toppte wirklich alles, auch wenn mein Anteil am Fang ein kleiner war.
Erfahrene Big Gamer werden vieleicht müde belächeln, das es 10 Mann benötigte, um einen Marlin mit geschätzten 140 Kilo zu fangen, aber es war wohl für alle an Bord das erste Mal, ich empfinde auf jeden Fall größte Hochachtung für jeden, der einen Marlin am 80lps Stand Up Gerät alleine ausdrillen kann.
Für einen Big Game Profi wird so eine Touristen Tour wahrschenlich nicht die Erfüülung sein aber ich kann nur jedem, der auf den Kanarischen Inseln Urlaub macht, empfehlen, so eine Tour mal mit zu machen, alleine dieses schwere Gerät mal im Einsatz zu sehen, ev. einen Bonito drillen zu können und dabei einen schönen Tag am Meer zu verbringen, ist die 60 Euro allemal wert. 
Und wenn dann wirklich mal die große Rolle loskreischt, dann ist das ein Erlebnis, das man nicht so schnell vergisst.
Ich hab allerdings auch schon gehöhrt, das solche Touren teilweise reine Touristeverarsche sein können, ich hatte jedenfalls Glück mit meinen Boot (Veranstalter war "Aqua ticket" auf Lanzarote).
Tight lines, 
Johannes


----------



## Ossipeter (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: 10 Minuten Marlin*

Wow, kann zwar die Bilde nicht sehen, habe aber schweissnasse Hände vom Mitdrillen! Das ist ein einmaliges Erlebnis, das dir keiner mehr nehmen kann!


----------



## maesox (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: 10 Minuten Marlin*

Absolut klasse!!!#6#6#6
60€ für ein solches Erlebnis - der Hammer!!!! #h



Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Trickyfisher (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: 10 Minuten Marlin*

Hi Ossipeter
Die Bilder sollten eigentlich schon zu sehen sein, ich seh sie jedenfalls???


----------



## Anglerjugend (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: 10 Minuten Marlin*

Ich kann sie auch sehen.
Ich verwende den Internetexplorer


----------



## LarsS (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: 10 Minuten Marlin*

Super Bericht, sowas sollte eigentlich jeder Angler mal mitmachen können. #6

Ich selbst habe schon mal, aus Hochseeangler Sicht, winzige Bonitos gefangen und war erstaunt was selbst so kleine für einen Druck machen.


----------



## FalkenFisch (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: 10 Minuten Marlin*

Danke für den Bericht und Glückwunsch zu dem Erlebnis. Da wurden Deine Erwartungen an den Trip ja deutlich übertroffen#6.

Zugegebenermaßen liest sich das schon lustig, das alle 10 Mitfahrer nötig waren, den Fisch ans Boot zu holen, aber mangelndeTechnik und Erfahrung muss halt durch Kraft kompensiert werden. Und da ist der Fisch natürlich überlegen, wie Du ja auch gemerkt hast.

Der Nachteil ist dabei natürlich, dass sich der Drill in die Länge zieht und der Fisch somit häufig sehr erschöpft ans Boot kommt und sich in vielen Fällen eben nicht mehr erholt, so wie eben auch bei Euch.

Aber der Fisch ist sicher einer vernünftigen Verwertung zugeführt worden. Marlin schmeckt nämlich voll lecker|rolleyes.

Also ein tolles Urlaubserlebnis, an dass man sich lange zurück erinnert. Bei manch einem ist so etwas dann der Start zu einer intensiveren Beschäftigung mit dieser Art der Angelei. Allerdings gestalten sich die Verhandlungen mit der Regierung dann häufig doch etwas schwieriger . . .


----------



## Doc Plato (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: 10 Minuten Marlin*

Danke für den tollen Bericht! #6


----------



## guifri (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: 10 Minuten Marlin*

Petri Heil! Auf den Kanaren kann man auch bei Touriausfahrten Glueck haben. Ist halt ein bisschen wie Lotto spielen, aber ich probiers auch immer wieder


----------



## rob (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: 10 Minuten Marlin*

astrein,super bericht!danke.
lg rob


----------



## djoerni (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: 10 Minuten Marlin*

sehr schöner bericht! versuche mein glück auch  jedes mal wieder. leider bis jetzt ohne marlin! aber anscheinend gibt es diese sternstunden ja noch! danke für die bilder! macht mal wieder lust auf eine erneute ausfahrt!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: 10 Minuten Marlin*

Da hast du aber echt mal Glück gehabt,das wirst du lange nicht vergessen....


----------



## goolgetter (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: 10 Minuten Marlin*

Schön geschriebener Bericht über den Marlin und obendrein ein wahrscheinlich unvergessliches Erlebnis. #6


----------



## bacalo (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: 10 Minuten Marlin*

Glückwunsch zu diesem Fisch&Fang-Erlebnis und danke für deinen bildhaften Bericht.

Denke, dieses Erlebnis wird für immer auf deine Festplatte abgespeichert bleiben, für die Weist-Du-noch-Geschichten.


----------



## Thuna (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: 10 Minuten Marlin*

Tight-Lines zu euren ersten  Schwertträger ! In diesem Gebiet können immer wieder kapitale Marlins bis an die " Grander" Grenze gefangen werden. Durch den Biss am Kunstköder hat der Fisch natürlich mehr und ausdauernder gekämpft . Und bei 10 leuten am Boot ( ! ) war der Charter auch günstiger . Habt ihr ihn den nicht im Hafen gewogen ?
Sicherlich ein unvergessliches Abenteuer mit Lust auf mehr .
L.G. Thuna


----------



## Pargo Man (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: 10 Minuten Marlin*

Meeeeeensch!! Soviel Sott muss man EINMAL im Leben haben!! Ganz dickes fettes Petri Heil vom Buschmann.
:vik:

Dem Autor: 
Mit Herzblut gefightet und genial geschrieben. #6

An den CharterKäptn::m
Bildschöne Lösung aber auch wirklich alle Angler anbord mit dem Marlin-Virus zu infizieren. Ich find's 'ne exzellente Lösung die Rute (nach gründlicher Einweisung) den *Neu-Gamern* in die Hand zu drücken und jeden an die Grenze zu bringen! Top!!


Den Kollegen im AB: 
*Ich liebe Euch!* :k 

In jedem anderen Board der Welt wären die "Tierschützer" über den Autor hergefallen und hätten ihn für die Entnahme gevierteilt! Ich bin sau-stolz darauf, daß das hier nicht passiert ist. Allen mir vorangegangenen Kommentatoren ein dickes Lob!!

Anscheinend ist allen von uns hier klar, daß BIG GAME auf Marlin und andere Großfische ein "riskantes Geschäft" ist. Gerade wenn Neu-Gamer und Seiteneinsteiger an den Sport herangeführt werden, muss die Einweisung und hautnahe Betreuung anbord ernst genommen werden. Das war auf dem Charterdampfer blendend gelöst. Dazu kommt dann, dass in meiner Sicht beim Marlin "Ansitz" wenigsten drei erfahrene Gamer nötig sind, plus dem Angler, um eine sichere Befischung und dann auch eventuelles "Entlassen" zu gewährleisten.

Nochmal an alle Beteiligten: Was für ein Sahne-Thread.

|wavey:

PARGO


----------



## FalkenFisch (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: 10 Minuten Marlin*

Den Kollegen im AB: 
*Ich liebe Euch!* :k 

In jedem anderen Board der Welt wären die "Tierschützer" über den Autor hergefallen und hätten ihn für die Entnahme gevierteilt! Ich bin sau-stolz darauf, daß das hier nicht passiert ist. Allen mir vorangegangenen Kommentatoren ein dickes Lob!!

|good:

Genau das war auch meine Befürchtung, als ich den Bericht las. Schön, dass das nicht passiert ist#6


----------



## Sailfisch (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: 10 Minuten Marlin*

Ein schöner Bericht über ein tolles und für Dich einmaliges Erlebnis: "Dein erster Marlin!"

Bei meinem ersten Marlin hat mich ein Kollege auch nach einiger Zeit abgelöst. War also 1/2 Marlin. Ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt Hose wie Jacke, ob 1/1 Marlin, 1/2 Marlin oder wie bei Dir 1/10 Marlin. Fakt ist: Der erste Marlin! Dazu herzlichen Glückwunsch. #6 #6 #6


----------



## saily (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: 10 Minuten Marlin*

Glückwunsch zum Erlebniss und danke für den schönen Bericht#6

Ha - und beinahe hätte noch ein 2ter zugelangt - das wärs noch gewesen! 

Aber bei aller Freude - 1/10 Marlin oder 1/2 Marlin gibt es (zumindest für mich) nicht. Das ist wie "ein bisschen schwanger" - das gibt es auch nicht!

Da muß man schon mal komplett durch - mit allen Höhen und Tiefen - "Blut, Schweiß und Tränen" und allem was dazu gehört. Das macht die Faszination doch erst aus. Dann ist man auch zu Recht stolz auf seinen einzigartigen ersten und garantiert unvergesslichen Marlin Nummer 1   !

TL 

saily


----------



## angelmax2910 (1. August 2010)

*AW: 10 Minuten Marlin*

petri
für 60 euro ist das echt wie nen 6er im lotto;D
werde am donnerstag auch meinen ersten big game ausflug bestreiten und kann natürlich nur hoffen das ich auch nen marlin dran bekomme;D


----------



## Trickyfisher (1. August 2010)

*AW: 10 Minuten Marlin*

Hallo Kollegen
Vielen dank für die vielen netten Antworten, freut mich echt, das euch der Artikel gefallen hat.
Um auf ein paar Anmerkungen einzugehen.
Die Tour war nicht so günstig, weil wir uns zu 10 den Charter geteilt hatten (ich kannte die Anderen nicht), sondern das ist der Normalpreis für Einzelbucher, dafür werden dann halt soviele Touris wie möglich auf´s Schiff gepackt. 
Zum Big Game Fischen um 85 Euro fahren aber angeblich "nur" max. 8 Leute mit, meines war eine Tour zum Grundfischen, das Boot war auch eher eine Art Kutter.
Es hat nicht die Besatzung entschieden, dass jeder Angler nach ein paar Minuten weitergeben muß, sondern es hat wirklich keiner länger als 15 min. durchgehalten, einerseits natürlich, weil Alle in dieser Fischerei blutige Anfänger waren, andererseits auch gerätebedingt. 
So eine 80lps Ausrüstung ist ansich schon extrem schwer, dazu kam noch, das der zur Verfügung gestellte Harnisch lediglich eine Sicherungsfunktion hatte und nicht das drillen mithilfe des ganzen Oberkörpers unterstützte (siehe erstes Bild, die Gurten zur Rute sind ganz locker), d.h., es konnte wirklich nur durch Zug mit der linken Hand an der Rute gepumpt werden, das hielt einfach keiner länger durch.
Zum Thema Zurücksetzten. Es werden dort prinzipiell alle Schwertträger wieder C&R, soferne irgentwie möglich, bei Unserem gings halt leider nimma, obwohl die Besatzung sich redlich bemühte.
Aber so oder so, ich denke mal, ich hätte als Tagesgast da auch nicht wirklich ein Mitspracherecht gehabt.
Grüße aus Wien
Johannes
P.S: Ich schreib gerade einen Artikel übers Uferfischen auf Lanzarote, wem´s interessiert, kommt in Reiseziele Europa.


----------



## Tortugaf (2. August 2010)

*AW: 10 Minuten Marlin*

Da habt ihr richtig Glück gehabt, ich habe bis jetzt mindestens 15 mal ein Big Game Boot gescharter u. nur ein Mal mit dem Boot einen Marlin gedrillt u. das auch noch in Mexico wo es sie das ganze Jahr über gibt. 
  Dann hatte ich noch mal das gleiche Vergnügen, ein kleinen Marlin, von einer kleinen Panga ohne Harnes u. Gimbal zu drillen, nach einer halben Stunde konnte ich nicht mehr u. wir haben Spannriemen genommen u. sie als Harness benutzt. Der Druck ist super stark u. die Arme machen schlapp. 
  Das Stand Up Geschirr muss richtig passen u. man pumpt mit kleiner Zügen durch das eignende Gewicht ohne die Arme.

  Mit den Armen hält man es nicht lange durch.
  Glückwunsch an euch allen.#6

  G. Frank


----------

